# Time restricted eating



## RISE (Jan 26, 2017)

Was listening to the Joe Rogan Podcast the other day and he had Dr Rhonda Patrick on again.  She was talking about these studies they have been doing with mice and are currently doing with humans that are called "time restricted eating". Supposidly the mice who were fed in 12 hour intervals through the period of a few weeks gained better overall health, more muscle mass, and athletic performance than those mice who ate whenever.  No other forms of exercise or anything else were implemented.

TIme Restricted Eating is basically based on the evidence that your body naturally is open to food intake for 12 hours after your body gets its first food item in its system.  After the 12 hours your bodies mechanism to digest and utilize the nutrients is drastically lowered and eating after this 12 hr period messes up your bodies natural cycle that is in place.  So let's say you eat breakfast at 8 am you have to stop eating at 8 pm.  

Anyone done any extensive research on this subject?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 26, 2017)

Sounds like intermittent fasting. Just with a 12 hour window.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 26, 2017)

Any nutritional data coming from mice should be ignored since our metabolisms are simply far too different to make any of the data remotely applicable. 

The meal frequency data in general is equivocal but I can say that the advantages to a lower frequency have more to do with adherence & appetite regulation than body composition per se.

I will also note that the whole "after the 12 hours your bodies mechanism to digest and utilize the nutrients is drastically lowered and eating after this 12 hr period messes up your bodies natural cycle that is in place" is, to be blunt, bullshit because it completely fails to account for the fact that we are blessed with an extremely adaptable digestive & metabolic nutrient system.
This system can adapt to a host of variables including your level of conditioning (obese/lean), your energy balance (deficit/surplus), your macro composition, your activiely level and a bunch of other stuff. As a result of this fantastically adaptable system, the idea of a one size fits all model or of the "natural cycle" being the best approach is simply false.

And yes, I have done extensive research on this topic


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 27, 2017)

When i worked nights and got used to eating when people are sleeping.  Then that stopped and started getting hungry at night.

I would have to have reeses cups on my night stand to help with hunger at night.
When your on a bulk you eat more and more and at times have to carry pb sandwiches in coolers for on the go.

I know a hottie who wont eat past a certain time because she wont burn that.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm bulking. 
Restrictions on eating are not allowed


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm just wondering how the hell you measure increased athletic performance in mice?


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I'm just wondering how the hell you measure increased athletic performance in mice?



With a cat.


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 28, 2017)

I completely agree with MrRippedZilla and just to add that something isn't less bullshit because it is in pdf format as opposed to a magazine or message board post. In many respects it is worse because once you are $100k in the hole doing your PhD you better find something to put in your paper. A PhD in finding food timing has no effect on the body is rather worthless. It is the definition of a perverse incentive. 
We already know that specificity to the individual is king so a study like this is fools gold from the start.


----------

